# Question: Should my wife set up her own PCD seperately?



## Daytona_John (Nov 12, 2005)

So I'm getting ready to set up a BMW 101 (I don't want to have to drive my car from SC to OH so I'm having my car delivered here) associated with the purchase of my 2013 335i M Sport. My wife bought a 2013 328i in December.

My question is: Would there be any advantage to my wife setting up her own PCD/BMW 101 during mine since she also recently purchased a BMW? Would she get her own car to drive on the track instead of switching drivers with me on the car they assign me?


----------

